# Movies with 192khz 24 Bit Audio



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I watched Akira on Blu-Ray before with the Japanese track with 192khz 24bit audio. I tried googling a list of movies with that audio settings to see what else is out there. But not much help from google.

Anyone else know of any movies that have it?

And btw what makes it different? The sampling rate and bit depth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

the_rookie said:


> And btw what makes it different? The sampling rate and bit depth?


Your question, "what makes it different," is difficult to answer. You are implying that the sound experience was great, maybe even very special. The sample and bit rate might or might not be an audible factor. Some would say that 24/192 will sound no better than 24/96 or even 24/48, _all factors being equal._ I will not go that far. There are a lot of factors that go into a great audio recording, and it can be very difficult to determine which ones are making an audible difference.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The only 96/24 content I've ever seen or used myself is actually a Queen album I have on audio DVD (which sounds amazing, akin to SACD). Never seen anything on a bluray besides 48 kHz, unsure on 24bits though. Maybe I'm just out of the loop, but I'm pretty sure when TrueHD and DTS-MA took over, it all just went to 48 kHz uncompressed, often only in 5.1.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, a music BluRay may contain 24/96 or 24/192 LPCM audio.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> If I am not mistaken, a music BluRay may contain 24/96 or 24/192 LPCM audio.


 You are not mistaken.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I haven't seen any of those, who sells them or what are some examples?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Dave Mathews and Tim Reynolds live. Probably my favorite go to for Blu-ray concerts. Pretty much perfect on both the audio and video.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I should come out from under the rock more often


----------

